# newbie question/painters plastic



## Laborer (Jul 12, 2013)

How do you use painters plastic on (for example) a windows where the frame is flush with the glass. I assume I just cut a piece 6" wider then the window, tape up the two top corners, cut/fold it to exact size, tape bottom corners, then tape the edges? Sorry probably a dumb question, new to airless.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I put the tape on all sides first. Stick the side next to the casing, and kinda fold the other side up. 
Then I cut a piece of plastic off the roll, the same as the width of the window (close anyway) leave it partially folded and stick the top. Then unfold it and stick the sides on the way down. At the bottom you can stick it and cut off the excess to use on the next window, or of there's not much excess, just fold it underneath and tape it tight. 

Thats hard to describe, its just easier for me to tape everything then stick.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Try masking film on a handmasker. Seems more expensive but saves so much time.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

3m handmasker. Run first inch fold an extra inch run to end and fold an extra inch on other side. Pull out and tack tape both bottom corners and connect the dots. The fold on both top sides will make sure there is enough area to cover full window in case plastic gets cut on a minor diagonal by the masker blade. If the metal lip is not enough to hold onto on top edge, run a piece of tape first with sticky side out on top lip and adhere masking tap from masker to that. 

My .02


----------



## Laborer (Jul 12, 2013)

Sounds good jmayspaint. defiantly try that out.


----------



## Laborer (Jul 12, 2013)

Paradigmzz said:


> 3m handmasker. Run first inch fold an extra inch run to end and fold an extra inch on other side. Pull out and tack tape both bottom corners and connect the dots. The fold on both top sides will make sure there is enough area to cover full window in case plastic gets cut on a minor diagonal by the masker blade. If the metal lip is not enough to hold onto on top edge, run a piece of tape first with sticky side out on top lip and adhere masking tap from masker to that.
> 
> My .02


not positive i got this 100%. not using masking film, just tape and plastic out of a box


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> 3m handmasker. Run first inch fold an extra inch run to end and fold an extra inch on other side. Pull out and tack tape both bottom corners and connect the dots. The fold on both top sides will make sure there is enough area to cover full window in case plastic gets cut on a minor diagonal by the masker blade. If the metal lip is not enough to hold onto on top edge, run a piece of tape first with sticky side out on top lip and adhere masking tap from masker to that.
> 
> My .02


Do it like this.
Practice makes perfect.
If you don't have the hand masker, ad lib and overcome with ur tape and plastic but use this as ur template.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Try masking film on a handmasker. Seems more expensive but saves so much time.


I bought on of these this week. Possibly one of the best purchases I have ever made for the business.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

epretot said:


> I bought on of these this week. Possibly one of the best purchases I have ever made for the business.


I couldn't imagine masking exterior windows without one. Especially if your up a ladder


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Laborer said:


> not positive i got this 100%. not using masking film, just tape and plastic out of a box


The best purchase you can make right now is the 3M masking film kit. It comes with the handmasker, film blade (sharper teeth than the paper blade), 72" film roll and 1.5" blue tape. It also comes with a dvd that is pretty good for someone new to the film. It will show you how to mask windows, sliders, bathtubs, and other stuff. Buying the kit will be like $50 and save you over $30 easy.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I have two masker's, one for film and one for paper. The last time I masked a window with painters plastic was probably in the mid 90's. Film is kind of pricey but the time savings are so worth it.


----------



## GriffcoPainting/Jake (Mar 7, 2013)

Handmasker. It will be one of the best investments you ever make. We just use tape and paper for exterior windows. My dad can do a window in 3-4 minutes, if that. He's pro with 'em. That being said, practice. Everything becomes faster the more you do it, and the more you do it, the more shortcuts and tricks you will find.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

GriffcoPainting/Jake said:


> Handmasker. It will be one of the best investments you ever make. We just use tape and paper for exterior windows. My dad can do a window in 3-4 minutes, if that. He's pro with 'em. That being said, practice. Everything becomes faster the more you do it, and the more you do it, the more shortcuts and tricks you will find.



I use paper for the small windows, but they don't let light in and can make the house really dark for the HO's if you leave them up for a night or two. I average 2-3 days for the making on windows to stay up.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

The film I buy is the flake resistant kind for multiple coats.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Gotta mask a bunch of windows today, will take pics. I use paper.

As for floors, i am trying a 12' * 400' roll. Going surprising fast. 6 hrs (1 person), 11 rooms, 3 bath, kitchen, closets. Roughly 2500 sqft floor space. Next job will experiment with another method. Just trying diff options for speed trials/ establish production rates.










Aiming for 24 man hours in/out.


----------



## Laborer (Jul 12, 2013)

I work for a painting contractor so I have to use what they use. and thats just tape, painters plastic in a box and paper. Apparently I'm supose to use plastic only on exterior windows. Thanks peeps.


----------



## Laborer (Jul 12, 2013)

Paradigmzz said:


> 3m handmasker. Run first inch fold an extra inch run to end and fold an extra inch on other side. Pull out and tack tape both bottom corners and connect the dots. The fold on both top sides will make sure there is enough area to cover full window in case plastic gets cut on a minor diagonal by the masker blade. If the metal lip is not enough to hold onto on top edge, run a piece of tape first with sticky side out on top lip and adhere masking tap from masker to that.
> 
> My .02


Now I get it. much faster then putting tape on then sticking plastic afterwards. can just stick as you tape.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sounds like the perfect job for my window masker i designed in my mind.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Handmasker and film for me. I still remember the days when there was no 3M film. Plastic and tape was the way it was done back then.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

GriffcoPainting/Jake said:


> Handmasker. It will be one of the best investments you ever make. We just use tape and paper for exterior windows. My dad can do a window in 3-4 minutes, if that. He's pro with 'em. That being said, practice. Everything becomes faster the more you do it, and the more you do it, the more shortcuts and tricks you will find.


After 30+ years of masking, I'm pretty fast with them myself. When used properly, they are not handmaskers....they are masking machines :yes: We also used to use the floor maskers like auto/ body guys use on bigger jobs, but I haven't seen anyone use them in a while.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

driftweed said:


> Just trying diff options for speed trials/ establish production rates.
> 
> Aiming for 24 man hours in/out.


Keep it up :thumbsup: I've been doing the speed trials experiments for 30 years and its paid off. Every little bit adds up. :yes: I have cut my hours way down over the years :yes:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I'm also moving up my post count


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Always strive for continuos improvement. My last identical apartment took a full 50 hours to prep, brush & roll at a cost of $50 (not including paint). I am currently at 13 hrs and $105.

Spraying is winning.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

The way this guy uses it, I don't really see the big deal. 

http://youtu.be/42SnYn2KaVM

For me anyway, it might save 1 minute a window. That adds up, but so does the cost of the film. 

Is this how you guys do it? 

You could still tape the sides and bottom first, then roll out the top and stick it.. Its a big thing for me to be able to stick the plastic as soon as I unfold it. Less problems from the wind. 


Can you get cheap ars film? 72" by 90' for 13$ on amazon... It would have to be cheaper to be worth it to me I think.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I think the best way to do window is with a 3M Dual Tac dispenser and 1 mil poly. Apply the tape to the edge of the window, spread the poly out and secure it to the tape, then slice off the extra poly. Too bad 3M stopped making the dispenser.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Gough said:


> I think the best way to do window is with a 3M Dual Tac dispenser and 1 mil poly. Apply the tape to the edge of the window, spread the poly out and secure it to the tape, then slice off the extra poly. Too bad 3M stopped making the dispenser.


That is cool! I can see why it would phase out of the current market place though, its not very DYI friendly looking. Too complicated, too many pieces to deal with. 

I really like paper masking machines, but with plastic I haven't found a gadget I liked much yet. 
I should try more with them..

http://youtu.be/96vQW3oPDCg


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

driftweed said:


> Gotta mask a bunch of windows today, will take pics. I use paper.
> 
> As for floors, i am trying a 12' * 400' roll. Going surprising fast. 6 hrs (1 person), 11 rooms, 3 bath, kitchen, closets. Roughly 2500 sqft floor space. Next job will experiment with another method. Just trying diff options for speed trials/ establish production rates.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you covering the floors driftweed. 
There is hope for you yet young Jedi

Hows that little sprayer working out?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> That is cool! I can see why it would phase out of the current market place though, its not very DYI friendly looking. Too complicated, too many pieces to deal with.
> 
> I really like paper masking machines, but with plastic I haven't found a gadget I liked much yet.
> I should try more with them..
> ...


I've some pages online where guys have cobbled together their own version of the dispenser out of old hand asker parts.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I have 50 gallobs of work lined up. Tomorow it earns its keep


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

driftweed said:


> I have 50 gallobs of work lined up. Tomorow it earns its keep


50 gals? what is the application method?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Gough said:


> I think the best way to do window is with a 3M Dual Tac dispenser and 1 mil poly. Apply the tape to the edge of the window, spread the poly out and secure it to the tape, then slice off the extra poly. Too bad 3M stopped making the dispenser.


I disagree. Running 3M film on a handmasker I can mask off an average window in 2-3 minutes. I don't see that happening with the dual tac :no:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Why not run 9 inch paper with a hand masker over itself until the window is covered? If you make your right angle turns sharp you can use one length of tape to seal down each corner. Cheap and fast!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Gibberish45 said:


> Why not run 9 inch paper with a hand masker over itself until the window is covered? If you make your right angle turns sharp you can use one length of tape to seal down each corner. Cheap and fast!


We used to use 12" paper to mask windows on new construction before they came out with film, but we didn't cover the whole window. There would always be overspray in the middle of the window after unmasking lol :thumbup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

That reminds me, I was going to go look for my "Window Masking" video, then I got side tracked with the drama in the "price breakdown" thread


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Woodland said:


> We used to use 12" paper to mask windows on new construction before they came out with film, but we didn't cover the whole window. There would always be overspray in the middle of the window after unmasking lol :thumbup:


I know that's why I run another round of paper stuck to the first one until the window is completely covered. Then a generous piece of two inch diagonally from the corners in to seal it down tight. I've done the same thing in apartments on 3x3 vinyl foyers, fireplaces, medicine cabinets etc. cheaper and easier than plastic masking film. I usually only break that out to cover cabinets, texture ceilings or protect property in occupied units.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I'm actually thinking I probably don't even need to mask the windows  http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=448041188573627&l=7532521397458281201


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Woodland said:


> That reminds me, I was going to go look for my "Window Masking" video, then I got side tracked with the drama in the "price breakdown" thread


Ok, it took me over an hour to find this video and I dont even know if ya'll can watch it. Masking a window in 2 minutes flat. And thats choking up cause the camera is rolling http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=250710448306703&l=6627430123493464060


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Handmasker eh?

I guess I'm ontrack.

I like plastic cuz it clings better.

And what's wrong with some clings?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Woodland said:


> I disagree. Running 3M film on a handmasker I can mask off an average window in 2-3 minutes. I don't see that happening with the dual tac :no:


It does take some practice, but it also really shines on sliding doors and picture windows because of the 8-foot wide poly.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Gough said:


> It does take some practice, but it also really shines on sliding doors and picture windows because of the 8-foot wide poly.


I'll have to give it a shot :thumbsup:


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

The other thing I like about film vs. paper is when your done and strip the masking you have a much smaller ball of trash to get rid of. Make's a difference if you don't have a dumpster.


----------

